# Herbal Haircare Clinic in Dubai



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have heard about neeta's herbal clinic in Karama for hair fall treatment.

Has anyone had ever tried using them for hairfall...... 
they guarantee hair growth in minimum 2 weeks and maximum 3 months...

Does anyone has an idea about the cost? Is is effective?


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

have seen repeated ads on tv, also curious to know if what they say really works


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Tried searching a lot online...

they use Ozone treatment (the video is available on you tube)...

but i am looking for someone who has experienced it personally... and total cost....


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I just called them up as i can not find anyone online (even on other forums) who has ever visited them:

Consultation is free...
They have 7 products and 9 sessions (90 minutes each over 9 weeks...)
Charges will be based on scalp condition starting from dh 200 minimum...

they cannot give more details on phone as they need to check the scalp to suggest...

105 AL Attar Centre, Dubai, UAE
TEL: 9714-3979733


I remember visiting Dr. batra's clinic in health care city for a free consultation... but somehow i did not return back to them... got busy with work  

Now i have almost lost half of my hair...


----------

